# Re-scape desktop 5 gallon



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

tank looks good. really like the piece of dw used.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

jem_xxiii said:


> tank looks good. really like the piece of dw used.


Thanks, it's 3 peices and I'm excited to work on the plants and stock to make it even better. 

W


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Aplomado said:


> Looks great!


THanks!

w


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Driftwood is epic, looks really good.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

alipper said:


> Driftwood is epic, looks really good.


Thanks, go big or go home I guess 

W


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is an update. New plants narrow leaf chainsword, and more clippings from my other tanks. Getting really jazzed with this set up! 











W


----------



## sophieydg (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow! That looks great


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

sophieydg said:


> Wow! That looks great


Thanks a lot.. I'm very happy with how things are going. 

Got 1 of these little guys today too.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice looking tank.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

burr740 said:


> Nice looking tank.


Thanks a bunch! I'm really happy with it so far.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Tank looks great and that DW is fabulous!


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Aqualady said:


> Tank looks great and that DW is fabulous!


Thanks a lot Aqualady! it took a night of solid cursing to get the dw to look like that. happy it paid off. 

W


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Moved 6 celestial pearl danio from my one fluval ebi to this.... figured i would enjoy them more, and they wouldn't get harassed by the golden white cloud minnows ever again


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

photo of my CPD's










W


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Alaskan Fishface said:


> Love it!


Yea, loving it a lot to, and it seems like the fish are too...so i'm happy 


W


----------



## chan1011 (Mar 17, 2014)

What kind of light are you using?

It looks really nice!!


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

chan1011 said:


> What kind of light are you using?
> 
> It looks really nice!!


I am actually only using a 13 Watt CFL bulb with a Kelvin of 5500 which it the daylight spectrum..And it's just a normal lamp that i liked... i did add some reflective tape in the hood though to reflect more efficiently.


W


----------

